# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  DCs are never right

## CloudOne

When was the first time you found out that what DC says isn't true?

As for me it was when I was 6 years old. In an LD I asked my family member when will we have the phone - that time it was hard to get any home phone - and he looked at me and said "never". Following year we finally bought a phone. Until that dream I thought that DCs in dreams are right and what they say is true. Fortunately I've found out quite early that it is otherwise.

----------


## hootman

One time when I was younger I asked my dad if we were going to get a dog and he told me that we did, but we forgot to feed it and it ran away... ::shock::

----------


## pixiedust

> One time when I was younger I asked my dad if we were going to get a dog and he told me that we did, but we forgot to feed it and it ran away...



is this a dream or real life?

----------


## CloudOne

> is this a dream or real life?



It was in LD, I wanted to know if the DC would tell me straight answer.

----------


## ushamie

Dcs are some times right in my first LD i think it was my first i told my friend jake that i was LDing and he agreed alittle over the top but he did get it right they know pretty much what u know.

----------


## CloudOne

> Dcs are some times right in my first LD i think it was my first i told my friend jake that i was LDing and he agreed alittle over the top but he did get it right they know pretty much what u know.




Yes, it's all about what you or your subconscious know. I don't know why but my DCs when they were answering a question they were always wrong.

----------


## TripleX223

Dcs are usually wrong.. with randominess might i add? (probably how family guy started out)...but i mean theyve gotten things right like.. is the grass green your standing on?

----------


## CloudOne

> Dcs are usually wrong.. with randominess might i add? (probably how family guy started out)...but i mean theyve gotten things right like.. is the grass green your standing on?




I agree that if I'm confident about a colour of grass and don't expect them to answer wrongly they will tell the truth. I usually don't talk to DCs, I don't know why and maybe I will try to change it, but lately if I did they told me weird answers.

----------


## rookybeats

I know what you mean haha


In my recent LD, I told my DC friend I'd visit a scene wearing a santa suit, but he kept saying it wouldn't be possible

I proved him wrong ::D:

----------


## yelizaveta

> I know what you mean haha
> 
> 
> In my recent LD, I told my DC friend I'd visit a scene wearing a santa suit, but he kept saying it wouldn't be possible
> 
> I proved him wrong



Was he a friend in just that one dream, or a friend that accompanies you as a DC character often?
In my regular dreams, i have lately been often accompanied by my old roommate, and she tends to behave herself pretty true to real life. But then I know her so, so well after 2 years spending every day with her that my subconscious knows how she should act, i guess.

----------


## phonix

I thought that the main part of lucid dreaming was to speak to DC about yourself if they speak crap then who can u speak to in your LD. By the way if I hunted for my subconscious and questioned it would it speak the truth or a load of rubbish?

----------


## CloudOne

> I thought that the main part of lucid dreaming was to speak to DC about yourself if they speak crap then who can u speak to in your LD. By the way if I hunted for my subconscious and questioned it would it speak the truth or a load of rubbish?



I do in LDs what I can't do in reality thus talking to DCs doesn't seem as something attractive to me. Occasionally I speak with someone but only when I need DC to do something I want. I don't know if speaking with my subconscious would be interesting in any way.  :smiley:  If it would speak the truth or rubbish I guess it'd depend on a person.

----------


## phonix

Darn rather hoping that a LD could tell you about yourself things that you were not aware of.

----------


## yelizaveta

> Darn rather hoping that a LD could tell you about yourself things that you were not aware of.



Well there's probably a lot in your subconscious that you are not aware of, and I'm not sure you want to go there, but if you do, I bet you could create a special DC for that.  I'm sure it's possible.

----------


## Axel

Well actually I have never spoken to a DC in an LD and I want to real bad. I am a random type of person and I would love to laugh waking up from a LD thinking about what the DC said because i've heard they say pretty random things lol.

----------


## Lunalight

Like last night when I was trying to get to the Lucid Crossroads, I ended up at  some place where a woman was jabbering on the phone and ignoring me.  Then I went through a tunnel to a place where someone ran up to me and asked me if I wanted tea.

----------


## yelizaveta

> Like last night when I was trying to get to the Lucid Crossroads, I ended up at  some place where a woman was jabbering on the phone and ignoring me.  Then I went through a tunnel to a place where someone ran up to me and asked me if I wanted tea.



What is "the Lucid Crossroads"?

----------


## Axel

Yeah that term struck me too. What exactly is that?

----------


## yelizaveta

Just looked it up. lucidcrossroads.co.uk
I keep an open mind, so not sure what to think of it yet. it's interesting...

----------


## S4ndm4n

> Well actually I have never spoken to a DC in an LD and I want to real bad. I am a random type of person and I would love to laugh waking up from a LD thinking about what the DC said because i've heard they say pretty random things lol.



lol i think you would be so amused by that  ::D:

----------


## superlox3

DCs are always right for me, so long as the question is about the dream that I'm in.  Otherwise...


...WRONG

----------


## ninja9578

I find that DCs speak in riddles.  There is a hint of truth to what they say, but it's under the surface and between the lines.  Like all meanings in dreams I guess.

----------


## phonix

thats wat I believe. Also that if they give you a object it means something.

----------


## Idolfan

The subconscious along with any other consciousnesses that may be floating around in your brain did not need to evolve after they stopped serving primary brain functions. Your subconscious is the smartest of these but unfortionately it can still spout shite, as it has not been "sharpened" by evolution for millions of years. It think if we were subconscious our whole lives though it would learn the logic we already know consciously, so maybe with practice you can teach your DCs the ways of your world and they'll probably learn over time.

Sorry if I'm being confusing, I don't really know what the subconsciousness is. I thought it was just a lowered state of awareness but then what speaks through your DCs and performs automatic tasks? Maybe there's more than one of you in there!

----------


## Abra

What dream characters say can range from the random blabber to random facts to cryptic messages to actual conversation.

If you take them seriously, and believe that, because they are of your mind, they have the potential to match you in wit, then they can be great companions with which to talk or travel.

----------


## Smee

DC's say LOTS of random things, but look for hidden depth, significant words or ideas conveyed, however...

Nothing beats a good 1 liner from a DC such as...

"there is a high probability you will hit the ground if you walk off an escalator" (My fav)
though others contend closely

I heeded the DC that said the above because the other day I fell down the stairs. (coincidental I think not)

staring dreamily into space ~ Smee

----------

